

How to get there (by train, car, or plane; with prices) - moeffju
http://www.rome2rio.com/

======
moeffju
In my opinion, this is one of the coolest travel-related sites in pretty much
ever. This has been on my wishlist for so long, but I never had the time and
patience to do it myself.

What it does is allow you to enter two locations anywhere on earth. Then it
finds routes between the two places, by car, train and/or plane, and plots
them on a map (even using great circle routes, it seems :)). Plus it can give
you price information for all alternative routes (at least the airfare part),
and you can book through them.

Basically – how to get there from here. Made really really easy.

------
natemartin
This is pretty great. Any idea why it doesn't show prices for driving though?
I'd love if I could enter the average MPG of my vehicle, and have it show an
estimate of driving costs, so you can compare against flying for shorter
trips.

~~~
moeffju
I assume they just haven't gotten around to that yet. The site only launched
today, and airfare is the most expensive part of most journeys. Estimating the
cost for driving is not too hard and probably on their roadmap. I asked them
about it on Twitter and I'm waiting for their reply :)

~~~
micamer
I'm the co-founder. You're quite right we simply haven't had time to doing
this yet. For lengthy car segment we will show the car rental price and petrol
costs - for shorter legs an estimate of the taxi fare. The airfare has been
our focus for the beta because it's the most expensive segment of the journey,
and also the part most commonly booked upfront.

